
Ask HN: Application with on Cloud but with On-Prem Requirement - dmundhra
Hi HN! I am currently working to design an enterprise application. While we are relying on a lot of the cloud (AWS for now) technologies for the usual benefits including things like SQS, SNS, serverless, and more, we are also looking at a requirement of on-prem deployment since a lot of data is sensitive and customers in the initial discussions itself are talking about security data sensitivity.<p>What are some good options today to be able to make an application on a modern stack, while also managing enterprise customers&#x27; expectations on data security- whether on prem or private cloud?
======
grantlmiller
This is pretty much all we do/think about. A few resources that we have
created that will help: \-
[https://www.enterpriseready.io/features/deployment-
options/](https://www.enterpriseready.io/features/deployment-options/) \-
[https://replicated.com](https://replicated.com) \-
[https://kots.io](https://kots.io)

~~~
dmundhra
How do you leverage some of the other things like serverless, SQS, etc..? From
what I could see, it was based on Kubernetes but that still expects us to
manage all the products on our own? Eg replace sns with Kafka and SQS with
rabbitmq?

